# POLL: Moving to TiVo UK s2?



## Glen (May 9, 2004)

Seeing as there are so many of us back now, i thought a poll would be interesting.


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

Actually it will be an S3 or Tivo HD, won't it ?


----------



## Glen (May 9, 2004)

technically yes i think? but its your 2nd series TiVo over here lol


----------



## bradleyem (May 23, 2002)

Absolutely will I move over; assuming Virgin's HD service is any good. I find myself watching more and more stuff in HD, so SkyHD is starting to get more and more use, even though part of me dies every time.


----------



## bradleyem (May 23, 2002)

bradleyem said:


> Absolutely will I move over; assuming Virgin's HD service is any good. I find myself watching more and more stuff in HD, so SkyHD is starting to get more and more use, even though part of me dies every time.


Hmm. Quandry - The main HD channels I watch (Sky1, Sky Sports and Discovery) aren't on Virgin, so I'd lose out...


----------



## iankb (Oct 9, 2000)

You missed out the option for having both FreeView and FreeSat (on the same box)


----------



## romanpj (Dec 23, 2003)

And you missed an option for those of us who can't get Virgin


----------



## Glen (May 9, 2004)

bradleyem said:


> Hmm. Quandry - The main HD channels I watch (Sky1, Sky Sports and Discovery) aren't on Virgin, so I'd lose out...


the only one of those that isnt on Virgin is the Sky Sports. but i think you can add it by 'building your bundle, and ticking the Sky Sports Collection extra.


----------



## Glen (May 9, 2004)

romanpj said:


> And you missed an option for those of us who can't get Virgin


yeah i did that on purpose. I have Sky but dont live in a Virgin area so I could have ticked either option.


----------



## AMc (Mar 22, 2002)

I have Freeview (with Tivo) and Freesat (no recorder) and I'm also on Virgin, but their ADSL service not their cable network so none of the options fit properly 
Voted with Freeview as that's still the primary viewing.


----------



## martink0646 (Feb 8, 2005)

romanpj said:


> And you missed an option for those of us who can't get Virgin


I know you missed it on purpose but it is a valid option if the PR types at Virgin who trawl the web see that it's a high number of people, especially if it is an area that is cabled butn not enabled for digital...like mine!!

Can I suggest an option " I would move to Virgin but I can't get it"

Martin


----------



## cyril (Sep 5, 2001)

I guess you should also have:
a) I'm moving HOUSE to get TiVo!
b) I'm going to pay for Virgin to dig up the road to put cable in!

I would hope for a series3 or even a series4 rather than a series2!


----------



## Glen (May 9, 2004)

martink0646 said:


> I know you missed it on purpose but it is a valid option if the PR types at Virgin who trawl the web see that it's a high number of people, especially if it is an area that is cabled butn not enabled for digital...like mine!!
> 
> Can I suggest an option " I would move to Virgin but I can't get it"
> 
> Martin


thats a bloody good idea! But i cant find anywhere for it to let me. I'd also need to turn on multiple votes.


----------



## katman (Jun 4, 2002)

You probably cant change the poll once created, that seems to be normal for most bulleting board software. Those that do allow the poll to be changed usually delete all existing votes. I would like the new option as well.

Actually I would prefer to just be able to ditch the evil Murdoch empire right now but its currently the only way I can get the channels I watch.


----------



## britcub (Jan 19, 2004)

+1 for "I would move to Virgin Media if I could get it!"


----------



## Gavin (Jan 1, 2003)

cyril said:


> b) I'm going to pay for Virgin to dig up the road to put cable in!


Interestingly a friend asked that, he lived on a street that was cabled but not his off shoot of the road (4 houses put in later, no doubt by a developer converting a large garden.)

Virgin said it would be at least £5K to do, and at a minimum 12 to 18 months, because there was a drive way that was common to the 4 houses, that ran along the back of the gardens to the individual garages. The developer had put in the deeds all four houses had access over the driveway, and no-one could claim it as theirs and block access to the others but it didn't belong to any one house. It wasn't common land as such and VM said in all honesty as the developer had vanished there was pretty much no chance they would ever get permission to dig it up to put the cables in (there are of course gas, power and phone lines in situ, but they are there so it's a different issue).

All that to lay 3m of cable... and he went with ADSL


----------



## pauljs (Feb 11, 2001)

none of those options apply to me, would probably get Virgin but can't as I live on a private road and they won't go down it.


----------



## Paul_J (Jan 9, 2001)

I would happily go to VM if only they would invest in my area. I suppose the most likely option is for them to offer a bundled service over ADSL once they have rolled out their own kit in a loacal telphone exchange. This is a long way off.


----------



## bryl (Apr 28, 2004)

Not in a virgin area but would move over if they made TiVo available. In the mean time still contemplating pimping my Series 1, there's plenty of life in my CRT just yet.


----------

